# way out of character for me but couldn't pass up



## rarebmx (Feb 27, 2014)

My oldest bike by far was a 53 Black Phantom, I think I have it beat by a few years with this fresh find. I'm 99%sure this is a Mead Century or Ranger from the 20's. Picked up in Quincy, IL today. It was not on CL or anyplace public, just a little networking. Debating on what my direction will be. Any feedback would be helpful. I'm not even sure it's a Mead?
corbin 2 speed kickback hub & very early pedals according to a friend of mine.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2014)

ND model A hub???


----------



## rarebmx (Feb 27, 2014)

That is what I think it says on the brake hanger.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2014)

They won't interchange unless they were modified. Still, It looks like a fine A.


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice find on a very cold Thursday!


----------



## rarebmx (Feb 27, 2014)

My mistake.  There was some stuff on the brake hanger. It is a New Departure rear hub.
Thanks guys, found it Monday but finally figured out what it was 99% on Tuesday.  Drove some hours today to pick it up.


----------



## jkent (Feb 27, 2014)

Can't give any advise as to what it might be, but I like the wheels. Are they metal clad that have been painted or wood? What kind of tires does it have on it? 
JKent


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2014)

Velcome to da mistique of dee ohld Bikes!!!!


----------



## rarebmx (Feb 27, 2014)

They are metal clad that have been painted. The tires are  Front: Giant Chain Tread, Rear: Crest Deluxe.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2014)

Hate to trouble you, but could you take a pic of the rear tire tread? *If* I have a mate to it you could trade for either front or rear tire.


----------



## rarebmx (Feb 27, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Velcome to da mistique of dee ohld Bikes!!!!




Tre Bien. 
I was only guessing on brand after hours & hours of research, sprocket & front fender brace along with headbadge screws being horizontally placed (no headbadge) led me that it is a Mead.


----------



## rarebmx (Feb 27, 2014)

REAR 




FRONT




SPARES


----------



## jkent (Feb 27, 2014)

Dang you got spare tires too? I would agree it does LOOK like a Mead Ranger.
JKent


----------



## rarebmx (Feb 27, 2014)

2 extra tires & an extra front clad rim. I'm learning new stuff..... one important thing is: when you are at an Antique Mall out of town & a vendor is there, ask if they have any old bikes. This bike is pretty cool, now I have something else on my list to hunt.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 27, 2014)

*Very nice find*



rarebmx said:


> My oldest bike by far was a 53 Black Phantom, I think I have it beat by a few years with this fresh find. I'm 99%sure this is a Mead Century or Ranger from the 20's. Picked up in Quincy, IL today. It was not on CL or anyplace public, just a little networking. Debating on what my direction will be. Any feedback would be helpful. I'm not even sure it's a Mead?
> corbin 2 speed kickback hub & very early pedals according to a friend of mine.




That's one of the nicest bikes I've seen come out of the Quincy area. Congrads to you. Where are you in St. Louis?


----------



## rarebmx (Feb 27, 2014)

2 extra tires & an extra front clad rim. I'm learning new stuff..... one important thing is: when you are at an Antique Mall out of town & a vendor is there, ask if they have any old bikes. This bike is pretty cool, now I have something else on my list to hunt.


----------



## rarebmx (Feb 27, 2014)

I live in Imperial.  I usually collect muscle bikes & BMX.  Mark L. helped me a with this one.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice score! Not sure of brand but based on Seat (2 horizontal bars at clamp) and the Fender braces (riveted together) I would guess a 1936. Clean it and ride it!!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 27, 2014)

*Yea I know mark*

Talked to him at the bike swap in january. I asked him if he had interest in a couple of vintage rides this year and he said he was on board. If I can help it we will do at least two rides a month. I'll keep you posted.rob.


----------



## rarebmx (Feb 27, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Talked to him at the bike swap in january. I asked him if he had interest in a couple of vintage rides this year and he said he was on board. If I can help it we will do at least two rides a month. I'll keep you posted.rob.




Yep, I was there too. Brought some muscle bikes.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice bike!  Also nice to know more people around the St Louis area. Hope you enjoy the bike. Matt


----------

